# Gorgeous spring day...best Indica pics yet [intensive]



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah so here's an absolute ton of new pics of Indi taken yesterday. She's maturing nicely, but she is very small! Look at the pics of her on the steps, you'll see she's just a curvy little bitty girl. She is a great dog. 

Oh and for the record, for those goody goodies that would try and rip on me about having a dog on a chain- Indi is an inside dog. She gets some sunshine outside on the tie out chain without being supervised, otherwise she's with me.

Maui won't be coming to us either. Once I found out about another, better breeding she had planned, I decided to wait for that one, and mainly because I used the remainder of Maui's balance to hold Trance (who comes home this weekend from Louisville.) I just couldn't pass him up. I had the same feeling when I saw him as when I first saw Indica so I had to have him.

These are cool pics because my cell phone took these and see how they look old fashioned? I really like it for a crappy cell phone cam.










Making a strange face













































These are from my actual digital camera.



















She loves to do this, hehe. She looks like a snapping turtle in this pic.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

She is a beautiful dog!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

those are AWESOME pics.. and she is a wee little thing  how cute i love this pic the best!









she just looks so damn happy  thanks for sharing


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

LoL, hun...most of us chain our dogs its the most secure way to make sure they stay in their yard.

She's looking GREAT! Still think she has a great head.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

SHE IS A VERY BEAUTIFUL DOG!!!! GREAT PICS!!!


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

She look amazing... what bloodline(s) is she?


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Indica is just so photogenic I don't think you can ever get a bad picture of her. She's a beautiful girl.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, I will have to say that she is one of my favorite blues on here. I LOVE her!! And OMG, she don't look like a pup anymore,  She's all grown up looking, lol, but she grew up extremely beautiful. That smile on her is just so darn cute. Oh yah, I also love her teddy bear out there, lol, looks like mine in the yard, LMAO. But yah, she has really really nice tone and is just all around proportioned very nicely. Great job! Thanks for sharing such awesome pictures.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is looking good, and yes most of us chain or support chaining for proper containment of a dog. Heavy unnecessary chains are what we look down upon. Which your is not.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Very happy looking girl!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

OOOOO AAAAAAW. Very pretty pictures. She is gorgeous, you should be so proud! What a happy character LOL. Smile is big as the great outdoors! right on thanks for posting pics.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Great pics. She's a very pretty girl!


----------



## lazarus2345 (Dec 29, 2008)

That's one good looking girl. I thought she was a pretty big girl until I saw her on those steps, but she has a nice build to her.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

she is a beautiful dog!!!!


----------



## nopi (Mar 9, 2009)

How beautiful is she?! And what a smile!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

She's awsome looking. Thanks for sharing


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

wow is all that i can say. what a beautiful bully. amazing girl. Pike's pink meat is out. jk jk. what bloodlines is she. b-e-a-utiful.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

She is daughter to PR. UKC CH. Makaveli's Lucy Liu. Indi is pretty much a replica of her, but with her dad's eyes.









bloodline is razor's edge and gotti...it is embarrassing to say here on this site because as soon those words are exposed there goes the rolling of the eyes and the whispers.... *shifty-eyes*


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

She is still one heck of a beautiful dog love those pics


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

i love her "gator" type mouth and shes gorgeous, she is a gorgeous blue for sure.

the chain is not huge or goudy so its more then acceptable


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

hey now, my boy is 100% r.e. .....nothing wrong with that, u just have a bully. people dont look down on it, they look down on the fact that people try to put bullies off as apbt's. 2 diff breeds, but one beautiful dog. cant stress it enough.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Indica is turning out sooo pretty! She looks so happy too. my favorite picture is of her funny face! I'm loving her build so far...how old is she now? I can't wait to see what she looks like when she fills out!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

what a good lookin dog!!


----------



## bullydoll (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow she is so gorgeous...so jealous of the photos too. Can never get my guys to look at the camera or take a decent pic.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

She's just beautiful!!!


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

awwww she's cute, I love her coloring.


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

cool pix! 

btw, i see you drive Camaro  

i had same one, same colour,lol.. sorry for the OT.


----------



## Cleavland Steamer (Jun 3, 2009)

Indica said:


> Yeah so here's an absolute ton of new pics of Indi taken yesterday. She's maturing nicely, but she is very small! Look at the pics of her on the steps, you'll see she's just a curvy little bitty girl. She is a great dog.
> 
> Oh and for the record, for those goody goodies that would try and rip on me about having a dog on a chain- Indi is an inside dog. She gets some sunshine outside on the tie out chain without being supervised, otherwise she's with me.
> 
> ...


Your dog is the truth Fam. Lol, I noticed that your location is middle TN and mine is to. If our pits had puppies it would be cool:


----------

